# New 23 Krs



## Dizzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all,

We are the new owners of a 23 krs. I have an off road motorcycle but the thought of a toy hauler never crossed my mind







. We looked at many models and when the dealer asked if I wanted to look at the 23, I said yes more from curiosity than really being interested. When I mentioned this to DW (see I've got the lingo going), I only mentioned that it would be great for the dog. The floorpan is great and will be a bonus for our dog (standard poodle).

Well, we ended up with the 23 and it will be great for the dog and once in a while I might take the bike out.

Great info here and looking forward to the shakedown.

John and Beth


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats, I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

We call the front part of the KRS the doghouse. That is were the mother in law and dog sleep. It is a very excellent choice. We love ours and use it quite often. Dog loves it too. We lay a doggie bed at the door of the doghouse and he stays there but still gets to oversee the family.

Happy Roo-ing
aka Donna


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 23Roo and Welcome to Outbackers!!!

-CC


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Post of pic of your poodle when you get a chance!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Dizzy to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23KRS and enjoy

Don


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone, going to pick her up tomorrow. We are getting a little nervous hearing about all the issues people are having and I hope that we don't run into any major problems.

I will post again when we have a good look at her.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Make sure you print this PDI Check List & take it with you tomorrow. Good Luck!









Tami


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, you won't believe this one...went to do the PDI and take the new girl home and they hadn't even touched it from three weeks ago.

The salesman did not offer any explanation other than three techs didn't show up for work that week.

I asked why we didn't get a phone call and there was no reply other than "sorry about that".

I told him to put everything on hold and I would call tomorrow after I had a chance to cool down.

AHHHHHHHHHHH! DW can't even speak right now so I am typing quietly.


----------



## MykeC (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow...that really sucks. Sorry to hear about that. Hope things get worked out soon.

I've had my 23krs since the end of March 07 and have no problems with it yet. Then again, its still new and not close to the warranty ending. As I get closer to the end date, we'll have to have this talk again.









I take my one motorcycle and a bicycle and love it. I'm sure you will love yours as well.

Welcome.


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok we have calmed down a bit and the dealer has called us to say that they will have the trailer ready tomorrow for pick up and that they will ensure that we are "taken care of". They seemed to be responding correctly after making a mistake and I'm not sure what that means but we will see how they respond tomorrow. Cross your fingers.

John


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase. Hopefully the dealer will be get things taken care of for your pick up tomorrow. It's kinda hard to believe that three techs would be off all week at the same time in the middle of the busy summer and they not make sure they get the work done somehow. Let us know how tomorrow goes.

BTW, care to share who your dealer is?

Chris


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Dizzy said:


> Ok we have calmed down a bit and the dealer has called us to say that they will have the trailer ready tomorrow for pick up and that they will ensure that we are "taken care of". They seemed to be responding correctly after making a mistake and I'm not sure what that means but we will see how they respond tomorrow. Cross your fingers.
> 
> John


Have them throw in a 2nd battery or something else to show they are sorry for wasting your time and making you leery about doing business with them.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Post of pic of your poodle when you get a chance!


And a pic of your dirt bike!

Welcome, we have had our coming up on a year.. We love it!

Carey


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

A belated welcome, Dizzy, to the Outbackers family. Congrats and enjoy the new tt. Seems like we are of the same mind. Although we don't have a Roo, we consider ours a great rolling dog house too!

I too, would like to see pics of your dog.

Enjoy the shakedown trip and happy camping!


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 24, 2007)

We now own a 23 krs! The dealer had the unit as promised and gave us a few extras to keep us happy. We have been checking it out and have it parked in our driveway - man that thing is huge!

Shakedown next weekend. Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement. I can't seem to figure out how to post pics - any suggestions?

John


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

No suggestions on how to post pics, as I haven't quite figured that out yet myself! lol

Congrats and I'm glad all ended up working out at the dealer.

Lisa


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dizzy said:


> We now own a 23 krs! The dealer had the unit as promised and gave us a few extras to keep us happy. We have been checking it out and have it parked in our driveway - man that thing is huge!
> 
> Shakedown next weekend. Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement. I can't seem to figure out how to post pics - any suggestions?
> 
> John


use photobucket.com where you can upload your pics. You will see options below the pic after it is uploaded.Copy the Url address then go to your post on the forum, look up at the row above and see the green tree? click on it, it will open a bar and you then paste what you copied from photobucket. You can then click below your post where is says preview post and you will see if it worked, then remember to click add reply if it did. Ok, now go take pics!


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Alright, lets see if the pics work... in order, the dog (thinks he's Jack)...The beast...the bike.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice! I love your Cool Dog!
















congrats!!

Tami


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome to the greatest forum on the web! You got the photo loading down quick---love the pics. I bought the 23KRS for dog show use and LOVE it. I rig up a couple of ex-pens around the steps and the poochies can run in and out as they please. I bought a Honda Helix, but too chicken to run it up in the cargo right now. ( don't need a drive thru cargo) I definitly need a bike course. Once you organize, break it in, work out the bugs, you won't regret it, and everyone here is SO helpful and supportive. Best of luck!


----------



## panthercity (May 8, 2007)

showdogs said:


> ...I definitly need a bike course...


show, please, Please, _PLEASE_ do take the local MSF (Motorcycle Safety Foundation) course. It's well worth the time and effort to ensure you get the most from riding... safely.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dizzy









Sorry, this is my first chance to say







Outbackers! 

Great to see another Roo owner here
















Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats on the new doghouse! Just might work out for bike trip or two









Nice Bike - haven't seen to many Husky TE 250's in my parts..... I 've been riding KTM 4 strokes since 1991!
What area do you ride?

Map Guy


----------

